# Dyky71's Photo Thread



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

IntroducingRupert...



















These are Rupert's half-brothers and sisters. They don'tcurrently live with Rupert right now, but that is up for discussion,I'm told. Someone has their eye on one of those little whitebabies. These pictures were taken when they (Flemish) were 2weeks old.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 28, 2005)

ohhh that rupert is one spunky bunny boy,what a handsome guy :hearts:

awwww,and just look at those sweet little babies


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 28, 2005)

Rupert is gorgeous! (Love the name, my oldest girl's name is Rue for Rupert)

lovely babies!


----------



## KatyG (Nov 28, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww! Little babies! Those are adorable.

So is rupert. I like his colouring


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you to Carolyn for starting this thread!

Cheryl13- He is a big rotten sweetie! I won't tell him you said he was handsome.I don't want it to go to his head ! 

Nicky Snow- I love the name Rue for your daughter!

KatyG- I am glad you like his color. It is called "Light Grey" in Flemish


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 28, 2005)

dyky71- my oldest "bunny" is Rue. no humans kiddies for me But she is as much my baby as can be.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 28, 2005)

Awwwwwwww them babies are adoreable. I wish wecould have baby flemmies hopping around the house. I love the whiteone. I wanted a white flemmie but Meathead was bought for myhubby so he chosed the fawn colour one since Dan (mambo101) had Fonzie.

I like the name Rue really pretty. I love em all.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 28, 2005)

Rubert is gorgeous. Wha t a big gorgeous hunk of bunn.:love:

That white baby is tugging at my heart strings pretty good. How sweet.

Tina


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nicky Snow -So sorry for the mistake. Of course they are your babies as much as any human

Sweet peas mommie- They are adorable. I would have all of them if I could!

dajeti2- Thanks for the compliment on Rupert! And Apollo was myinspiration for getting a white Flemish. I felt I knew him from allyour posts and pictures. I can only hope our little white one will behalf the bunny your Apollo was. He is a legend here. I am soo sorry ifthe white Flemish picture made you sad even for a moment.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 28, 2005)

Dyky I felt the same way when I became a memberhere in the forum and Apollo's Acres was the very first post I openedand fell in love with sweet Apollo. That is how we ended up with aflemmie. Boy MeatHead is the sweetest lil boy. Today I opened the topcage to greet him and he just touched my nose and started to lick meuntil I closed the door. I felt bad. 

Tell you what flemmies would be my first choice of a bun to own whilehaving kids if we ever have kids cause they are more mellow andstronger to handle than the smaller breeds but my only thing would bethe strong bites. Other than that flemmies are the best buns there is.I have owned 2 mini/holland lops for 2 years and they are sweet but notas sweet as MeatHead.


----------



## jyrenze (Nov 28, 2005)

They are all so sweet!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh goodness, Rupert is *gorgeous!.* And look at thoselittle babies:inlove:. Amazing how something so small grows onto such ahunk of bunny 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

This is Ivan the Horrible. The storiesaround this little Mischief Maker are unbelieveable. Talkabout 'Tude!! Don't let his beautiful good looks fool you.





Here's Scrappy, Ivan's son. Don't know if his attitude isanything like his father's, but another beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> That white baby is tugging at my heart strings pretty good.




I could see that coming. What beautiful babies, though, ey?

Two white rabbits: One for Dyky and one forTina!



-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your comments. 

And thanks again Carolyn for adding Ivan and Scrappy! I will get that picture thing figured out

Yes, Ivan is the "HORRIBLE"! But I will add that he will sit on my lapforever to to get cuddled. Not nearly as horrible as he would like usto think he is. Although right now as I type he is trying his best tothrow his chain of shower rings in his water bowl to make a mess!He is my rotten boy!

Scrappy is more laid back UNLESS you are messing inside his cage......then you better watch out! He is like a charging bull! 
Of course he is only 9 months old so maybe he just hasn't picked up hisdads sense of humor yet. So far the only thing he has picked up fromIvan is the THUMPING!! He is very good at that. Oh yes.....and givingme the "Butt" when he is mad!:shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2005)

Woah! Talk about like Father, Like Son. Ivan and Scrappy are very alike in their markings.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Do they all get along, Dyky?

-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have not tried to bond any of them. 

Rupert is very friendly but Scrappy attacks the wires of his cageanytime another rabbit gets near his cage and when loose he tries toget to the other boys cages.

Ivan seems pretty mellow about other rabbits.

They all have their time out separately and seem content.

At this point none of them are neutered yet.

Ivan has been shown and probably will be for awhile. He has two legs. Scrappy has been shown also but he is not as showable.

Scrappy and Rupert will both be neutered in the near future.
Without the neutering done bonding isn't an option.

I am very leary of bonding as I have witnessed a rabbits stomach rippedopened with a fatal wound by another rabbit. It happened in the blinkof an eye.They are very fast when they mean business. Faster than wehave the ability to separate them before damage is done. When you see aserious fight it makes you think twice about the risk of bonding. 

Not to mention that all of these boys are big with BIG teeth to go withit! I have been attacked by a decent size doe with a bite to the boneand I don't relish the idea of getting between two big mad rabbitstrying to bite each other!
:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote: *


> Iam very leary of bonding as I have witnessed a rabbits stomach rippedopened with a fatal wound by another rabbit. It happened in the blinkof an eye.They are very fast when they mean business. Faster than wehave the ability to separate them before damage is done. When you see aserious fight it makes you think twice about the risk of bonding.
> 
> Not to mention that all of these boys are big with BIG teeth to go withit! I have been attacked by a decent size doe with a bite to the boneand I don't relish the idea of getting between two big mad rabbitstrying to bite each other!
> :shock:




Don't blame you one bit, My Friend. Not onebit. If it isn't broken, no need to fix it. Theyare content and happy with their situation now and they're used totheir routine, so I wouldn't worry at all. I was justcurious. 



Now, when shall I pick up Rupert from you??

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thatwhite baby is tugging at my heart strings pretty good.
> ...


My gosh are they cute. I cried. I never got to see Apollo as ababy.I have to say I have been thinking real hard on whatcolor to get. I think it's official, I'm getting another White Bucklike Apollo and this punkin. 

I can't wait until you bring the little sweetie home. Thank youCarolyn for posting the pics for DYKY, I for one love them and can'twait for more.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Tina, 

I knew that posting the picture of the baby white would pull at yourheartstrings, but wouldn't it be incredible if one of the little oneswere to be adopted by Dyky. (No Pressure, Dyky. Totally understand thatall things have to be considered.)

Regardless, I am amazed when I look at that little baby white and Ithink that the little one will get to be as big as Apollo. I bet thelittle ones have already grown a lot. Of course, I don't know if I'llever look at a White Flemish Giant and not think of Apollo. I thinkit's impossible. 

Rupert's color and good looks also remind me of Jenniblu's Baby, Vash.I know it will pull at her heart too. Dyky has brought both of themback in a small way. It's not the same, but it somewhat does speak tothe circle of life. 

:dunno:

There will certainly never be another Apollo, Vash, or any of the otherbeauties that are now Over the Rainbow, but hopefully seeing otherslike them reinforce that their extended families live on. 

The rabbit world is a small one as we've learned through the years, the Flemish - even smaller. 

I'm with you, Tina. I want to see more pictures of these three babiesand hear more stories. I know I'm taking Rupert. I figure if Dyky getsa white Flemish baby, then I'd have to help you nap the little one. Iwouldn't feel right to take the white baby away from you.

:angel:

-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok Carolyn ,you big Bunny Napper!!

I will hand my Rupert over when you hand over Cali

I know that will never happen so I am safe!:bunnydance:

And you better think twice about napping my little white baby! I am armed and dangerous!!:gun::zoro:

Don't trust herTina...she is sneaky!:witch: She wouldn't give the whitebaby to you and she would probably nap Otis while she was at it!:nonono:
Carolyn ,you don't fool me with those angel wings!! LOL!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Carolyn, uh huh, you would keep them both.

I am talking with Dyky about finding out moreinformationabout that other little white punkin. Somehowanother white Flemmie boy just feels right.

We definitely need to see and hear more about Rupert and his family.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 30, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> That white baby is tugging at my heart stringspretty good. Somehow another white Flemmie boy just feels right.



This is making me all leaky. I don't like being leaky.

:bigtears:

The three glasses of wine probably didn't help, either.

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Aww come here Leaky. :hug:

I'm not going to get my hopes up but a girl can dream. If I don't get one I can love Dyky's babies from afar.

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow what gorgeous rabbits Rupert, Ivan andScrappy are :love:. Those baby Flemish are beautiful too. Dyky hereshoping that one of those babies will be yours!

Tina wouldn't it be great if you could alsoget one of thoselittle flemmies, especially the white Buck. That would be awesome.

Vickie


----------



## ariel (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow I like Ruperts ears!!! Nut have to admit Scrappy is my favourite

Sounds like they are great bunnies.

Umm more pics would be nice too!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote: *


> I will hand my Rupert over when you hand over Cali




You wipe that thought right out of your head, Miss Missy! :nonono:

Keep Cali out of this! My babies prefer to live with me - asdo all of yours and the Rabbits of the World. Don't try todeny it. It's a fact of life.

and I *AM* an Angel!!!





-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 30, 2005)

:scared:I knew you couldn't keep up the"NICE" act and I was right!! Your true colors are showing now and yourREAL intentions have been revealed! 
You want all the bunnies in the world!! No one is safe! 
hone:Get the word out Carolyn wants her own empire with all our bunnies!!:shock:
The World as we know it will be Bunnyless!!:X
This will be war with Tucker Town!!
We must arm ourselves to save our babies!!:gun:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Dyky was thoughtful enough to send us new pictures of the babies! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote: *


> Get the word out Carolyn wants her own empire with all our bunnies!!:shock:
> The World as we know it will be Bunnyless!!:X
> This will be war with Tucker Town!!
> We must arm ourselves to save our babies!!:gun:




I'm Shocked at you, Dyky! 

Is that anyway to talk about your rabbit's Future Mother? :no:

Shame Shame, everyone knows your name! :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh my goodness! That is too cute!

Laura


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 6, 2005)

"Your rabbits future mother":nonono:
You don't give up do you!! :foreheadsmack:
Thanks for adding the pictures :bouquet:

The little ones are about 4 weeks old now.
The white ones had sore eyes when they opened and are getting betterwith medication. You can see the discoloration around one of the whitebabies eyes from the meds.
They are growing fast!! Such little sweeties !!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote: *


> You don't give up do you!! :foreheadsmack:




With rabbits as gorgeous and well-behaved as yours are, I'd be CRAZY to give up!

Love the new pictures. Encore, Encore!

-Carolyn


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 6, 2005)

Babies! So cute! Have you decided if you are keeping one yet?


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 6, 2005)

They aren't mine. They are from the breeder I got Rupert from.
I am planning on getting one of the white ones but the Light grey are so tempting also.They look like Mini-me Ruperts:inlove:

Carolyn said" Well behaved":shock2: Are you sure you are thinking of MYbabies??? Well...Rupert is pretty well behaved but Scrappy andIvan:rofl:are rotten:bunnydance: The things they come up with sometimeswill raise your hair:scared:
Gotta love em!!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

If they were in Tucker Town, they'd be perfectAngels. It's the environment their in that makes themmisbehave, I say! The Environment!!!!





My ruling is for them to be transported _IMMEDIATELY_ to Tucker Town.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh, how I want :inlove:. Truely beautiful babies!

Jan


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 6, 2005)

Jan,I would send you one if I could. Only if you sent me a British Giant! LOL!

We can wish can't we??

Carolyn, I am not in your "Tucker Empire" so your ruling doesn't count here !:bunnydance:

Rupert would love being there with Cali but the French lop troublemaker boys wouldn't be happy if they had no dogs to play tricks on andTHUMP at! It would be too boring for them


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote:*


> Carolyn, I am not in your "Tucker Empire" so your rulingdoesn't count here !:bunnydance:








I was hoping that would work. 



-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 6, 2005)

Keep trying!!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh, I WILL!! You can Count on it!!!!





-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 7, 2005)

BUMP for Gentle Giants


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Any more pictures, Dyky71, that you can send me, or are you sick of taking pictures of your babies?

-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 7, 2005)

I will work on getting some new ones Friday or the weekend.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

We look forward to it. 

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

This is what Dyky Sent me. "Harry Otter" :inlove:


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 8, 2005)

A lady named Twilla who breeds and showsNetherland Dwarfs for years sent me this picture of her Sidas Harry Otter. He is an otter colored Netherland dwarf. He has 33 showlegs and loves to show and get attention. He sat for nearly 30 minuteswithout moving for this. By the way he won this contest.

I thought everyone would like to see it.


----------



##  (Dec 8, 2005)

HOW ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!

My great Grannys Ghost that Lady looks familiar! Seriously !


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

I did think of you and could see you in that Get-up with one of your babies, Gypsy.

It's amazing how she got that little guy to sit there and take thatcostume. That's Love! What a sweet little guy toput up with that. He definitely should've won theshow. Hands down. Do you know how old Sid is?

33 show legs??? :shock2: That's incredible! 

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel (Dec 8, 2005)

WOW!!! How did they get that bunny to stay that still???
Amazing!!

I will have to show my daughter this picture for sure!!!(Harry Potter fan)


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 8, 2005)

Hahaha, oh man was that cute! I've gotta send that to some friends. Thanks for that delightful picture!:blueribbon:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi everybody! I'm the current "mom" of the babyFlemish in the pics. It is going to my head, all the compliments theyare getting! Dyky and Djeti, I think the white one with the sore eyesmay be a doe, I'm not sure about the other one. You guys definatly havethe whites, though. On one condition! You will have to sned me lots ofpics and updates, because I am going to have a good cry when they leaveme. The little white one with the bad eyes (I have been calling itBlinky, but I won't expect either of you to keep that) is the absolutesweetest baby! Even after I put that awful powder in her/his eyes,Blinky will sit up and scrub her little face, and then snuggle up fornose kisses! Whoever gets this one is a very lucky person. :tears2:


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Gypsy-You may well have seen her at ashow. She has shown for years and I wouldn't be surprised if she showsall over the country.*

*Ariel-I have no idea how she did it but she did say he is exceptional in body and personality.*

*Carolyn-He will be 4 years oldin Feb.*

*Jordiwes-Glad you liked the picture*

*gentle giants- I am sure you are attached to those babies.You know you will get lots of pictures from me. I would have troubleparting with any of them.*


----------



## cheryl (Dec 8, 2005)

hehehe,that picture is just fabulous

if that was my bun,i would have the whole picture blown up so it can sit on my wall with pride

it is really a spectacular picture,i love it so much


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 10, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote: *


> I have not tried to bond any of them.
> 
> Rupert is very friendly but Scrappy attacks the wires of his cageanytime another rabbit gets near his cage and when loose he tries toget to the other boys cages.
> 
> ...




Wow - I'm finally getting a chance to check out your thread when I'mnot on painkillers for an abcessed tooth - or getting interrupted byphone calls. I love all your rabbits.

You talk about being leary of bonding them - what would you think ofbonding a neutered flemish male with a neutered holland lop female(once her hormones die down)? Of course, they will have 2-3months to get to know each other through cage bars and the gatefirst....

We just got "Scar" last weekend...we've nicknamed her"Beatrice". When she was three days old, she developed a bigrip in her belly area - as if her mom had accidentally split heropen. They didn't think she would live but she proved themwrong and is now 8 months old. 

The breeder's sister is the one who talked me into buying her - becauseScar doesn't get along with the breeder at all....she's very gentle andneeds extra time and love. The sister had bun-sat the rabbitsfor 2 1/2 months while the breeder was out of state - and she hadbonded with Scar but couldn't take her. As we talked aboutrabbits and about Tiny, etc - she said, "I really want you to have thisrabbit and if money is an issue...I'll pay for you to buyher." Art &amp; I debated all afternoon on the decisionbecause we knew it would be a lifetime commitment and we spent timewith her when we weren't showing.

Anyway - enough of my rambling about how I got Beatrice/Scar....I'mjust wondering what you think about the possibility of bonding thetwo....once she is a bit older and has been neutered and had time forher hormones to drop.

Peg


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 10, 2005)

Tinys Mom -French Lops are great .They do not in most cases have the laid back personality that the Flenmish do.
If you are going to keep them side by side for a few months you will be able to read how they react to each other.

BUT that could all be a different story when let loose together andrabbits fight fast and furious. You might be able to separate thembefore damage is done but what you will basically see in a fight thatmeans business is just a big ball of fur going at it like a tornado andvery hard to get in there and get them apart.

By the time you can separate them the damage can be done.

Just be very cautious and let them meet on territory that neither onehas claimed as their own.And remember everything can seem fine andchange in a moment. Caution is the word here and don't leave themunsupervised.

Even ift hey don't bond they can both be house bunnies. Just give themtheir separate times out. That is what I do and all are happy.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 10, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote:*


> Even ift hey don't bond they can both be house bunnies. Justgive them their separate times out. That is what I do and all arehappy.


I have a feeling that is what we're going to do. Both rabbitsare too precious to us to risk them injuring each other....my husbandhas bonded with the lop like I've bonded with Tiny...so its sorta hardto say "we can'tkeep her"....especially since I love watchingher play too.

The worst case scenariois that she is a rabbitry bunny andTiny is the house bunny....and I'm so paranoid lately about gating therabbitry that I think that will work. 

So far though - they've done ok. Tiny is never caged so hewon't go with the idea of being caged next to her....he just runs inand out of the rabbitry (escorted) on his way to the table oroutside. He loves to sleep under the table...ever since thefirstday we got him!

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

Them baby flemmies are so cute. I wish we couldhave another but we can not.  I wanted a white one like Apollo but myhubby wanted the fawn one so it was for his bday.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh my goodness! That is too cute!
> 
> Laura


Oh I want this baby. too cute. I would name this lil bub Snowie.:love:


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 11, 2005)

Sweetpeas Mommie-They are adorable aren't they??
I wish they didn't grow up quite so fast.
Your sweet boy is gorgeous ! I have put him on my bunny nap list
cheryl13-I am glad you like the picture.I just loved it and had to haveit put here so others could enjoy it! He is quite a rabbit!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh no not my boy. He is mummies baby now. He isnow starting to trust me more and more everyday. If I had a farm Iwould take any babies in a heartbeat. Flemies, lops, lionheads. lol:nonono:No one is taking my boy


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 11, 2005)

We shall see about that:sunshine:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 11, 2005)

Ummmmmmmmmmm no :elephant:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 11, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 11, 2005)

lol you funny Carolyn. :bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

More Pictures!! 

The first three are SCRAPPY. :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

Next 4 are Ivan.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

Mom went too far with the pictures and got this from Ivan. :X


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

and hhhhheeerrrrrre's Rupert!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## dyky71 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for adding the pictures Carolyn.No bunny would cooperate so they aren't the best.I will tryto get better ones later.

Rupert got mad at me because he was sleepy and wanted to beleft alone. He even flared his nostrils at me!!

Ivan and Scrappy did a little better but not much!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh my, gorgeous babies!

















What couch potatoes! It's so funny, my bunnies are vertically challenged  they never jump on anything.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 12, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Momwent too far with the pictures and got this from Ivan.:X


lol Heheheh Poor Carolyn


----------

